

Facebook Status Versus Twitter - Not The Same - warkaiser
http://www.alexwilhelm.com/alex_wilhelm/2009/02/facebook-status-versus-twitter-not-the-same.html
People are getting the difference between an public network and private one confused. Get with it people.
======
kyochan
Of course, once you install the twitter app in facebook, they become one.

~~~
warkaiser
Not really, people in FB cannot communicate back into Twitter. And the noise
from a prolific tweeter is far to great for FB. IMHO.

